
In the internet age, don't argue like Socrates - i_dont_know_
https://medium.com/@nimishgautam/in-the-internet-age-dont-argue-like-socrates-2b9fbbd640e0
======
glitcher
Recommended link near the end of this article:

[http://www.rightattitudes.com/2017/06/16/rapoport-rules-
crit...](http://www.rightattitudes.com/2017/06/16/rapoport-rules-criticism/)

